# Chicken Patties New i7 Cooling Setup



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

Well the i7 is finally going to have some good cooling.  Got my parts today from Sidewinders.


List:
HW Labs GTX 480 Rad
Swiftech MCP 655 Pump
EK 250 Res
4 Scythe 2000RPM Fans
10ft of Clear 7/16th tubing


All the Parts Packaged






Radiator




Rad in front of Thermal take Armour +





Pump





Reservoir




Fittings




Fans 




Fan Sleeving by Gary @ Sidewinders, great job!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

be carefull with the ek res mounts. they break easily.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> be carefull with the ek res mounts. they break easily.



i'll keep that in mind, I noticed while handling them they seemed a bit cheap, but lets see, hopefully they hold up


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like your going to have a pretty sweet setup. Can't wait to see some more pics.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have all my stuffs in OEM packages .

Yours in nice boxes...

BTW, how much it cost you for the pump?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Looks like your going to have a pretty sweet setup. Can't wait to see some more pics.


thanks.

I will do the install tomorrow, so i'll post the pics here 


kid41212003 said:


> I have all my stuffs in OEM packages .
> 
> Yours in nice boxes...
> 
> BTW, how much it cost you for the pump?



$65.95

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmc12vdcpuw.html


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

I would love to see how this turns out!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the i7 is finally going to have some good cooling.  Got my parts today from Sidewinders.
> 
> 
> List:
> ...


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you quote a post with 8 pics, you might want to take those out 
some of us are on 56k! (not me)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2009)

What coolant you gonna run CP? Setup looks like it will turn out very very well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1170994&postcount=1459


----------



## steelkane (Jan 21, 2009)

I like it so far


----------



## J-Man (Jan 21, 2009)

That's the same radiator and reservoir I'm ordering next Friday!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

you done yet CP? lol.... post some pix plz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

alright guys its up and running, pics soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > Well the i7 is finally going to have some good cooling.  Got my parts today from Sidewinders.
> ...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright guys its up and running, pics soon!


PIX NOW!!!! I demand theeeee  lol!!!!


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 22, 2009)

Really nice stuff you got there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

alright guys uploading pics, give me two minutes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Really nice stuff i got there


you mean.... *YOU GOT THERE?*


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> you mean.... *YOU GOT THERE?*



I dont get it.. edit: i got it now


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright guys uploading pics, give me two minutes.


times up CP.... show us the goddies mate!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I dont get it


you said " really good stuff *I got there!*
you mean really good stuff you got there lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

ok guys here you go:


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cp but wheres the nice illuminate coolant to make her shine?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice cp but wheres the nice illuminate coolant to make her shine?



coming soon, distilled water for now mate, hey can you please edit your post without quoting of the images please Brad 

Thanks bro.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok guys here you go:



lol, wtf?! tube goes out of cpu and goes back in   must give awesome temps

Good setup!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

a111087 said:


> lol, wtf?! tube goes out of cpu and goes back in   must give awesome temps
> 
> Good setup!


Think about it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> coming soon, distilled water for now mate, hey can you please edit your post without quoting of the images please Brad
> 
> Thanks bro.


sorry will do David


----------



## a111087 (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Think about it!



did I miss something? explain please


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

OK CP, I've decided I'm sending you my Rocketfish for cable management! Well done!

EDIT: 

And that 4870 looks kinda lonely .. she needs a twin sister! xD


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

a111087 said:


> did I miss something? explain please


go back and read mate! im not going to tell ya and no worries it was likely a typo on your behalf


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

I love that, the res right rear the mobo, but also think about mounting it up-side-down from what you have now so there's less area the line has to travel over.

Another thing to consider is using the res to drain your line, but it is removable, so that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, I was thinking how should I mount/put the rad, but you gave me a pretty good idea here.

Thanks, CP!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

you forgot to clean the rad OHNOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and the gtz is ran wrong! you put the intake in the exhaust port


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

I like to fart into my rads in order to kill all the algae.  After that it doesn't matter what way the tubing runs.  I've got the best cooling with how I prime my gear.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

im more talking about the flux from making the rad. its already begun to nastify the loop. i can see it in the pics.

the temps could be better if he fixes the cpu block as well.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2009)

But honestly, how do you clean a rad?


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 22, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> But honestly, how do you clean a rad?



I think with vinegar..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

prestone rad flush or hot water, rinse, distilled, rinse and your good.

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1311


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Solaris17 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks SOL.  The rad I had before was a Koolance 120.2, I was running 3/8th tubing.
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

a111087 said:


> lol, wtf?! tube goes out of cpu and goes back in   must give awesome temps
> 
> Good setup!



Thanks thing is that my water set up is connected via blue tooth, dont need any more hoses  



JrRacinFan said:


> OK CP, I've decided I'm sending you my Rocketfish for cable management! Well done!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> And that 4870 looks kinda lonely .. she needs a twin sister! xD



hahaha, cable management can be lot better, I just get too lazy, and yes I agree I need a 2nd card



Binge said:


> I love that, the res right rear the mobo, but also think about mounting it up-side-down from what you have now so there's less area the line has to travel over.
> 
> Another thing to consider is using the res to drain your line, but it is removable, so that shouldn't be too hard.



What do you mean, sorry didn't understand...



kid41212003 said:


> Wow, I was thinking how should I mount/put the rad, but you gave me a pretty good idea here.
> 
> Thanks, CP!



Its about the only way to mount it lol.



Fitseries3 said:


> you forgot to clean the rad OHNOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> and the gtz is ran wrong! you put the intake in the exhaust port



DUde i know but does that really have a difference, I had it right, but I had to invert the lines in the pump and then thats why now the block is backwards.  I'll do it tomorrow or something.

But does it really do a difference?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

dirty rad = nasty tubing within a month. think dirty shower.

gtz has a direction of flow that must be right or the block will perform like shit.


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

I mean your res positioning could be useful as a place to drain from.  It would work up-side-down if you used a fill port... I'm just going insane


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> I mean your res positioning could be useful as a place to drain from.  It would work up-side-down if you used a fill port... I'm just going insane



well that has another tap for a fitting up top already, I can fill it up by there if I make my own fill port, i got the fitting too!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice chicken patty looks good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Nice chicken patty looks good



thanks bro, temps are much better.

I'll do what FIT said and hopefully they'll be even better


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2009)

CP if i dont get an answer i will find you and aquire that rad...i have your address.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

What watercooling setup are you using?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dirty rad = nasty tubing within a month. think dirty shower.
> 
> gtz has a direction of flow that must be right or the block will perform like shit.


what do you mean FS?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> I think with vinegar..


vinegar works great for loosing the scale build up...... let it soak for an hour and just be sure to rinse it well b4 the re-install.
I know from running a hard water salt water reef tank and the build up of calcium that builds up.... vin is the ticket


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> What watercooling setup are you using?



first post buddy , gots the details


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>




thanks dude, ill fix this tomorrow, no worries.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> CP if i dont get an answer i will find you and aquire that rad...i have your address.


yes I have 3/8th barbs, but I will be using this rad in my 2nd rig when its running.  Sorry cant sell.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

well idel temps went from around 42-45ºc to this:

Still need to fix the block


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

CP try for 205x21


----------



## steelkane (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice build, but I'M not to fond of Swiftech pump configuration with the inlet. it's not to friendly for clean lines. maybe they will get it right one day. Congrads on you new i7 build.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> CP try for 205x21



not so fast buddy 



steelkane said:


> Nice build, but I'M not to fond of Swiftech pump configuration with the inlet. it's not to friendly for clean lines. maybe they will get it right one day. Congrads on you new i7 build.


Yeah I get what you mean, but hey its a good pump IMO>


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Took some better pics, fixed the block orientation, cleaned the rad how FIT told me yesterday, and made my own little fill port 




















Fill Port


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

FIT by the way I just noticed dude, the water is dirty as it is, i should have bougth a better brand shit looked like it came straight out of the faucet and they bottled it!


----------



## J-Man (Jan 23, 2009)

You have to wash your radiator before you use it? Eh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

J-Man said:


> You have to wash your radiator before you use it? Eh?



yessir, actually not wash, flush

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1172146&postcount=37

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1172152&postcount=40


----------



## J-Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheers.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice water cooling setup Chicken.  I love the Silver/Metal look with the case and those memory heatspreads.  The lighting really makes the effect with the clear tubing.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Jan 25, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Very nice water cooling setup Chicken.  I love the Silver/Metal look with the case and those memory heatspreads.  The lighting really makes the effect with the clear tubing.



Agreed, I think the clear tubing makes it look even better. Who needs neon green coolant?!  Of course like Fit said, it would have gotten icky quick if you didnt flush the rad. I dont know much about water cooling at all whatsoever, but I do know that you got to flush it immediately so that flux and crap doesnt build up in the tubes.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice build ..I like it 

And the temps should be even better when you fix the block orientation.Yeah and I agree that sometimes the distilled water that you buy bottled is not the best anyway...makes me wonder is it just tap water anyway.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome setup there, wish I had the same lol, loving the colors mmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Agreed, I think the clear tubing makes it look even better. Who needs neon green coolant?!  Of course like Fit said, it would have gotten icky quick if you didnt flush the rad. I dont know much about water cooling at all whatsoever, but I do know that you got to flush it immediately so that flux and crap doesnt build up in the tubes.



yeah bro for having nothing UV it looks darn good I think .  Any how, i already flushed the rad how FIT told me but it looks the same, this water is just I dont know, 



oily_17 said:


> Nice build ..I like it
> 
> And the temps should be even better when you fix the block orientation.Yeah and I agree that sometimes the distilled water that you buy bottled is not the best anyway...makes me wonder is it just tap water anyway.



I already fixed the block orientation and the temps stayed the same idle and load.  Guess the rad was taking care of the situation .



psyko12 said:


> Awesome setup there, wish I had the same lol, loving the colors mmm



Thanks dude


----------



## Yin (Jan 28, 2009)

dayum nice setup.
your lighting is so even and its so clean.

Wc has gone a long way since i built mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

Yin said:


> dayum nice setup.
> your lighting is so even and its so clean.
> 
> Wc has gone a long way since i built mine.



thank you bro, it'll look better shortly, still need to order a few things, uv dye for example, and uv lights.  Shorter tubing and re route my tubing a bit better.  I'll keep you guys posted.

What was the last time you built a water cooled rig? Got any pics you mind sharing?


----------



## Yin (Jan 28, 2009)

After digging and searching I found some,

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=654351&postcount=22

I built mine in like 2006 or 2007, ages ago. Still using same system today.

The only thing I can suggest to yours is give it some contrast but your already on your way to do so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

Yin said:


> After digging and searching I found some,
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=654351&postcount=22
> 
> ...



thats pretty good bro, thats a thermal take res right?

Anyhow, I am ordering uv dye, but its going to blue, I had green before so want to try blue, should look very nice IMO.  However if I dont like, I can always flush and use another color


----------



## Yin (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats pretty good bro, thats a thermal take res right?
> 
> Anyhow, I am ordering uv dye, but its going to blue, I had green before so want to try blue, should look very nice IMO.  However if I dont like, I can always flush and use another color



yep Thermaltake everything. Kandaulf case and Bigwater 745 Kit.
back then I cannot get my hands on anything else unless i order from the states, which was way out of my budget.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats pretty good bro, thats a thermal take res right?
> 
> Anyhow, I am ordering uv dye, but its going to blue, I had green before so want to try blue, should look very nice IMO.  However if I dont like, I can always flush and use another color



Blue is too overly done. Do up some red...

Speaking of which, if I go watercooling I am going to have one hell of a time trying to find UV Orange.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice setup, hope your AMD upgraded looks as good.


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> nice setup, hope your AMD upgraded looks as good.



I love this and I love that it's worked so well for you... I'm not sure how much of an enthusiast you are, but as much as I love the idea of Phenom IIs I could only justify building one as a lanbox because of the low thermal output and small mobos available.

If you are going to go phenom II then make sure it's something compact to show off the good qualities of the chip 

Oh yeah I'm getting myself a D5 and a bitspower 5 1/2" bay res.  What do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

Yin said:


> yep Thermaltake everything. Kandaulf case and Bigwater 745 Kit.
> back then I cannot get my hands on anything else unless i order from the states, which was way out of my budget.



I had a big water kit too!!  Great little kit for beginners I must say



JrRacinFan said:


> Blue is too overly done. Do up some red...
> 
> Speaking of which, if I go watercooling I am going to have one hell of a time trying to find UV Orange.



everything in my case is blue so Imma give it a shot, if not it is read for sure 



Binge said:


> I love this and I love that it's worked so well for you... I'm not sure how much of an enthusiast you are, but as much as I love the idea of Phenom IIs I could only justify building one as a lanbox because of the low thermal output and small mobos available.
> 
> If you are going to go phenom II then make sure it's something compact to show off the good qualities of the chip
> 
> Oh yeah I'm getting myself a D5 and a bitspower 5 1/2" bay res.  What do you think?




D5 and bits power res FTW


----------



## Yin (Jan 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had a big water kit too!!  Great little kit for beginners I must say



I love the green tubing and my ocz ram on a black pcb motherboard and graphics card.

I've built a custom setup for a friend which had a swift-tech pump and res, black ice rad, and a dtek block.

After a while he decided to get uv dye as well and it look like sewage water LOL a disgusting pinkish yuck

he had green coolant and added red uv dye.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

Yin said:


> I love the green tubing and my ocz ram on a black pcb motherboard and graphics card.
> 
> I've built a custom setup for a friend which had a swift-tech pump and res, black ice rad, and a dtek block.
> 
> ...



hahaha, thats not good.  I have distilled water now which has no color, so adding uv dye should give it the color I want.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahaha, thats not good.  I have distilled water now which has no color, so adding uv dye should give it the color I want.  We'll see how that goes.


What color you thinking of using CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What color you thinking of using CP?



UV Blue.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2009)

Stay away from the Feser dyes


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2009)

lol..... chicken patty cooler. like they come out too hot from the microwave. gotta make something to cool them off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Stay away from the Feser dyes



are they really that bad, which ones do you recommend?


Fitseries3 said:


> lol..... chicken patty cooler. like they come out too hot from the microwave. gotta make something to cool them off.




hahah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, when assembling this setup, I noticed the next day I had some water accumulated on the base of the pump.  However I couldn't tell where it was coming from, but it had stopped so I paid it no mind.  today while adding some uv coolant I purchased locally, the pump started to leak a lot to the pump it almost drained my res!!


after an hour trying to figure out what was wrong, I simply notice the cover that twists was loose.  I tightened it and it hasnt leaked again.  Hopefully this helps others who might have had this problem and had no idea what it was.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, when assembling this setup, I noticed the next day I had some water accumulated on the base of the pump.  However I couldn't tell where it was coming from, but it had stopped so I paid it no mind.  today while adding some uv coolant I purchased locally, the pump started to leak a lot to the pump it almost drained my res!!
> 
> 
> after an hour trying to figure out what was wrong, I simply notice the cover that twists was loose.  I tightened it and it hasnt leaked again.  Hopefully this helps others who might have had this problem and had no idea what it was.


dam CP im glad you caught the problem before damage happened...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> dam CP im glad you caught the problem before damage happened...



yeah bro.


Anyways, for those of you who were wondering, here is a shot of my temps with an all morning prime 95 run, about 3 hours, so not really all morning


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

thats way better than when you 1st got up and running with the new rad and stuff hey!
You replaced the distilled water hey CP?
the coolant works way better than Distilled h2o unless you have a flat bottle of beer kicking around ..... works better than anything else but not as good as real coolant... 
http://weblog.infoworld.com/techwatch/archives/013376.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> thats way better than when you 1st got up and running with the new rad and stuff hey!
> You replaced the distilled water hey CP?
> the coolant works way better than Distilled h2o unless you have a flat bottle of beer kicking around ..... works better than anything else but not as good as real coolant...
> http://weblog.infoworld.com/techwatch/archives/013376.html



got some uv coolant now


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

How Does The Blue Look Under The Uv Lighting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> How Does The Blue Look Under The Uv Lighting?



I dont have uv lighting.

By the way it is uv green what im using now, just like my old thermaltake days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

cell phone pic, sorry about the quality


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 8, 2009)

wow that looks sweet as hell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> wow that looks sweet as hell



in case you missed it, hardware pics in the first page


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks real, REAL good CP!!!! you striped out the HDD-Dvd bays hey?
Where you mounting the drives now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Looks real, REAL good CP!!!! you striped out the HDD-Dvd bays hey?
> Where you mounting the drives now?



thanks.

What do you mean about bays?

My hard drives are in the HDD lower right hand corner, and my dvd drive is first at the top top, you can see the sata wire.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks.
> 
> What do you mean about bays?
> 
> My hard drives are in the HDD lower right hand corner, and my dvd drive is first at the top top, you can see the sata wire.


Ok i see it now, wow thats a big case bro..... im thinking about getting the Cooler master case myself.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Ok i see it now, wow thats a big case bro..... im thinking about getting the Cooler master case myself.



yeah the armour is pretty big.  Cooler master which one?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah the armour is pretty big.  Cooler master which one?


The Cosmos S model...
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=2692
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0e1...om/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=2692


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> The Cosmos S model...
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=2692
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0e1...om/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=2692



nice, those cases are amazing, lots of water cooling possibilities!


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 9, 2009)

@CP: That cooling liquid colors looks sexy in that case.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

A quad radiator JUST for the CPU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> @CP: That cooling liquid colors looks sexy in that case.


THanks 


J-Man said:


> A quad radiator JUST for the CPU?



yessir,and it can use more cooling still!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> THanks
> 
> 
> yessir,and it can use more cooling still!


 Would my quad radiator cool my Q9550 and 4870 x2 ok? I'm getting the Black Ice Extreme GT 480.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Would my quad radiator cool my Q9550 and 4870 x2 ok? I'm getting the Black Ice Extreme GT 480.



Yeah bro.  The thing with me is the i7 is a heat monster bro! 

But your CPU and card should be fine with my rad.


----------



## smee (Feb 11, 2009)

ChIcKEn PaTTy!! sup!

nice log, good lookin rig! Now lets get some pr0n shots of 'er all finished up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

smee said:


> ChIcKEn PaTTy!! sup!
> 
> nice log, good lookin rig! Now lets get some pr0n shots of 'er all finished up.



thanks bro.

I'll be getting some nice shots soon.  Just need to get my buddies SLR from him, I was just at his house and I forgot.

I got some new coolant coming my way as soon as I get paid friday so, I'll be draining the rad and flushing it then, and adding the new coolant.  Also want to reseat my CPU block and shorten the tubing a bit more.

I won't try to improve my cable management because I'll have a new PSU hopefully soon, so it will be kinda pointless I would say.

Thanks for your support though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

a better quality shot with the new coolant!


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Ooo  I was thinking of going Blue and Green myself but was unsure, but you finalized it, Daym that is hot. Very nice rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

few more:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Ooo  I was thinking of going Blue and Green myself but was unsure, but you finalized it, Daym that is hot. Very nice rig.



I might be switching to blue though with uv lights.  These are just blue cathodes, so uv lights will make the green glow a lot more.


Thanks though. :thanks:


----------



## crtecha (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks awesome.  Ever think about cleaning it up and submitting to mdpc?


----------



## driver66 (Feb 17, 2009)

IMO you are not getting even close to the cooling capacity of your system. You aren't even using a 1/3rd of your radiator. I think the rad needs to be mounted lower or the rez higher 
But looks sweet as hell none the less


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Looks awesome.  Ever think about cleaning it up and submitting to mdpc?




thanks bro.  what is MDPC?


driver66 said:


> IMO you are not getting even close to the cooling capacity of your system. You aren't even using a 1/3rd of your radiator. I think the rad needs to be mounted lower or the rez higher
> But looks sweet as hell none the less
> 
> View attachment 23014
> ...



there is no where else to mount the rad bro   Any suggestions.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 17, 2009)

looking nice mate! I have honestly only just noticed that you have taken the i7 plunge haha 

You know what you should do? Slap that 4870 on water of course!


----------



## driver66 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro.  what is MDPC?
> 
> 
> there is no where else to mount the rad bro   Any suggestions.



Would it be possible to move the fan up 2 slots and drill new holes for your lines?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

driver66 said:


> Would it be possible to move the fan up 2 slots and drill new holes for your lines?
> 
> View attachment 23016



it interferes with the pcie slots


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> looking nice mate! I have honestly only just noticed that you have taken the i7 plunge haha
> 
> You know what you should do? Slap that 4870 on water of course!



I would, but the only problem is im very desperate with video cards, I want to get a 2nd one and crossfire them, then i'll probably get something else not too long after.  so wasting money on all those blocks its kinda pointless.


----------



## Binge (Feb 17, 2009)

Great stuff CP!  I'm doing a bit of a makeover on my x58 so I'll have pics up in a while.  I hear there might be black tubing O.O


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Great stuff CP!  I'm doing a bit of a makeover on my x58 so I'll have pics up in a while.  I hear there might be black tubing O.O



awesome bro, i dont know if you know, but I love black tubing.  Let me specify, black tubing for water cooling!


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you know a radiator is only going to dissipate how much heat is given off by the cpu? Just because you have a quad rad, doesn't mean it's going to be cooler. Should have saved your money and gotten an MCR220 or at the most a MCR320 for the CPU and the Quad Rad for any video card's you might get it the future.

Anywho, good luck with the build.


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmm, but the cpu gives of heat no matter what as it has electricity passing threw it, so the more ways of getting that heat out of the liquid, threw the copper and pushed out by fans, the better. So by having a 120.4 rad, it is surly better than a 120.3 rad (comparing exactly same brands ovcourse)

Did you mean you radiator is only as good as how fast the liquid can absorber the heat from the cpu?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice, those cases are amazing, lots of water cooling possibilities!



yes sir, thats why I got mine..I'm starting a log in a couple weeks when I get the PII 940.


----------



## Famous Hobo (Mar 6, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Hmm, but the cpu gives of heat no matter what as it has electricity passing threw it, so the more ways of getting that heat out of the liquid, threw the copper and pushed out by fans, the better. So by having a 120.4 rad, it is surly better than a 120.3 rad (comparing exactly same brands ovcourse)
> 
> Did you mean you radiator is only as good as how fast the liquid can absorber the heat from the cpu?



Your only going to dissipate how much heat is given off by the component.

I.E.

120.1=125 w of heat

I7 I think is a 125w cpu

So a dual rad can cover that plus overclocking.


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

Famous Hobo said:


> Your only going to dissipate how much heat is given off by the component.
> 
> I.E.
> 
> ...



Do not comment unless you've got one   It's prickish of me but you have no idea.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice looking setup Chicken Patties  What was the total cost of the watercooled system didnt see any one ask that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

Famous Hobo said:


> Your only going to dissipate how much heat is given off by the component.
> 
> I.E.
> 
> ...



exactly what binge said, dont take it the wrong way, but you have no idea.  Anyhow, I had a dual fan rad before, load temps at current setup were about 90-95ºc.  right now 65-70ºc.  You tell me then.  



Fatal said:


> Very nice looking setup Chicken Patties  What was the total cost of the watercooled system didnt see any one ask that.




THank you Thank you


here you go:  I bought it from Sidewinders also


----------



## Fatal (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks very much for the info! I must say that is a very impressive rig you have  I will have to watercool some day. I think when I upgrade my CPU my temps are not that high now I lapped my 6400+.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Fatal said:


> Thanks very much for the info! I must say that is a very impressive rig you have  I will have to watercool some day. I think when I upgrade my CPU my temps are not that high now I lapped my 6400+.



Thanks a lot 

how are your temps like with the lapped Athlon x2?  I had an athlon x2 6000+, those CPU's are great, still strong nowadays.

I still have an AMD rig, look at my system specs, I need to get my board back from Newegg, I sent it in for RMA, once back and it works, I will order the pump and reservoir to watercool it.  I still have the block from when it was watercooled before, but the pump/res were garbage, just got rid of them.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey CP nice set up there. But what do you have holding your tubes on.  I was thinking maybe some clamps or ties


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Hey CP nice set up there. But what do you have holding your tubes on.  I was thinking maybe some clamps or ties



don't you go there 

naw but I came across this how to guide for water cooling   this will help improve my my water cooling skillz!!!

Darn back to home depot now 

http://www.hometime.com/Howto/projects/plumbing/plum_3.htm


----------



## viczulis (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow would of never thought my soldering skills would come in handy for water cooling my PC.  Thanks CP


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2009)

I have some thoughts on improving temperature first thing, Black Ice Radiators favor high pressure fans, slipstreams are low pressure. second thing i'm not sure what coolant you are using but i'm sure it's not home made so I think you should look into that.. 

i'm not up to date with the current intel line up so that temp could be fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I have some thoughts on improving temperature first thing, Black Ice Radiators favor high pressure fans, slipstreams are low pressure. second thing i'm not sure what coolant you are using but i'm sure it's not home made so I think you should look into that..
> 
> i'm not up to date with the current intel line up so that temp could be fine.



When you say high pressure fans you mind giving me some advise on which ones?  I wouldn't mind looking into new fans.  

The coolant is not home made, it is Thermal take coolant.  When you say look into that you think i should make my own mixture for coolant?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Wow would of never thought my soldering skills would come in handy for water cooling my PC.  Thanks CP



  its a small world after all lol  you never know when anything can come in handy


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

CP... you're so popular you attract spam!


----------



## DOM (Mar 7, 2009)

hey CP why didnt you get this one ?

you know the one you got is stuck at the 4 setting


----------



## silkstone (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweeeet rig CP


----------



## Fatal (Mar 7, 2009)

My temps stay idle no higher than 33C and on full load does not break 50C. Its kind of hot in my new place my old place was idle at 26C my wife likes the house warm I guess lol. Was worth to lap the 6400+ helped a lot.  I need to get a room temp monitor lol had the AN9 Fatal1ty board with the Guru panel but sold it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> CP... you're so popular you attract spam!



, i am amazed how much I have grown on these forums though.  I really started posting in April of Last year.  I had signed up before but no posts till April of last year.



DOM said:


> hey CP why didnt you get this one ?
> 
> you know the one you got is stuck at the 4 setting



I know, but saved a few bucks, I dont know I just kinda wanted this one, no real reason why honestly.



Fatal said:


> My temps stay idle no higher than 33C and on full load does not break 50C. Its kind of hot in my new place my old place was idle at 26C my wife likes the house warm I guess lol. Was worth to lap the 6400+ helped a lot.  I need to get a room temp monitor lol had the AN9 Fatal1ty board with the Guru panel but sold it.




Thanks for the post.  Yeah the lap is def. worth it, I lapped my Phenom 9850 and it dropped like 5-6ºc under full load, so it always helps


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 7, 2009)

your situation is basically this, you bought low pressure fans for a restrictive radiator, now you can fix this but you might want to consider selling the radiator and fans down the road if you don't plan on doing some serious overclocking.. or sleeping at night lol. if you are on a budget scythe ultra kaze if not panaflo high speed or sanyo denki san ace (doubt this will ever be in stock again..)

you want to stay away from commercial coolants they can cause half a dozen problems to the pump, block, tubing and even reservoir. distilled water and a couple drops of pt nuke -phn is the most basic solution. if you want you could also add in some g11 pentosin which is an anti-corrosive, anti-freeze with uv dye solution or just plain uv dye but if you do I recommend switching to the original pt nuke. you can also just use distilled water if you have Tygon Silver Tubing or a Silver KillCoil or if your a hypercondriac all three lol. your going to need distilled water eventually when you want to clean your loop so mine as well pick up a jug.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> your situation is basically this, you bought low pressure fans for a restrictive radiator, now you can fix this but you might want to consider selling the radiator and fans down the road if you don't plan on doing some serious overclocking.. or sleeping at night lol. if you are on a budget scythe ultra kaze if not panaflo high speed or sanyo denki san ace (doubt this will ever be in stock again..)
> 
> you want to stay away from commercial coolants they can cause half a dozen problems to the pump, block, tubing and even reservoir. distilled water and a couple drops of pt nuke -phn is the most basic solution. if you want you could also add in some g11 pentosin which is an anti-corrosive, anti-freeze with uv dye solution or just plain uv dye but if you do I recommend switching to the original pt nuke. you can also just use distilled water if you have Tygon Silver Tubing or a Silver KillCoil or if your a hypercondriac all three lol. your going to need distilled water eventually when you want to clean your loop so mine as well pick up a jug.




As far as fans, my fans flow 110CFM, so the only fan that you linked me to worth upgrading would be the Scythe.  

As far as coolants this is a mixture of distilled water and some thermaltake coolant for color.  I will be switching to pre mixed feser one, which no one has had trouble with, at least so far.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 8, 2009)

when purchasing a fan most people compare CFM and dBA specs but overlook things like *static pressure*, bearing and motor all of these are related to build quality. 



> *static pressure* is not related to either dBa or CFM but rather it seems, to the fan design and the turbulence it creates. It is also important to note that static pressure leads to resultant CFM when a fan is placed on a heatsink, radiator, or filter.



in other words a 10-20 CFM fan with high static pressure could cool more efficiently than a Scythe Slipstream.

sleeve bearings are cheaper and quieter than ball bearings however they have a shorter MTBF (Mean Time Before Failure) than ball bearings I think the Ultra Kaze is rated for 30,000 hours. Panaflo specs are accurate and have good build quality they use a hydro wave bearing which I think is an improved version of the sleeved bearing making it even quieter and increasing it's MTBF. 

if you can't tolerate the noise I recommend a fan controller if you don't already have one, both the Scythe Ultra Kaze and Panaflo High Speed undervolt well.

as I mentioned earlier by using a commercial coolant you risk residue build up, clogs and stains. a distilled water with pt nuke solution will not cause this if you want the uv effect you can use g11/g12 pentosin or uv tubing.


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know, but saved a few bucks, I dont know I just kinda wanted this one, no real reason why honestly.


for 8 bucks more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> for 8 bucks more



It wasnt the money really bro, I just overlooked the other one bro, I really don't know what happened to be honest, I just ordered this one and thats it


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It wasnt the money really bro, I just overlooked the other one bro, I really don't know what happened to be honest, I just ordered this one and thats it



okay bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> okay bro



stop making fun of me


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2009)

i think its time for you got to sleep cuz its 1:23am here and i know its later there and im tired lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> i think its time for you got to sleep cuz its 1:23am here and i know its later there and im tired lol



thats exactly waht I was thinking about doing,  Goodnight ya'll.  I hope to have some updates tomorrow If i dont feel lazy.  not only pics, but I hope to install my new BP fittings, re route my tubing, overall much cleaner once done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

for those subscribed in this thread, and maybe not the others where I posted an update.  Here you go.

Installed Bitspower 45º angled rotary fittings and shortened my tubing a lot.  Looks hella cleaner, and got some AC Ryan UV lights


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

Comparison before and after BP fittings


BEFORE:







AFTER


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 13, 2009)

very nice Chicken


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> very nice Chicken



think it looks much better with the angled BP fittings?  Im really proud of how it looks, gave it a whole new look


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm not a fan of fittings. so i'm the wrong person to ask. but you did a good job on the tubing. is that 120mm on the bottom beside the pump on? I think you should turn the res to the left and move the pump closer towards the video card maybe snip a little tubing off, the less the better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm not a fan of fittings. so i'm the wrong person to ask. but you did a good job on the tubing. is that 120mm on the bottom beside the pump on? I think you should turn the res to the left and move the pump closer towards the video card maybe snip a little tubing off, the less the better.



well not much more left to turn towards the left.  bit more and the tubing hits the RAM.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang CP, I will admit it, that looks REALLY nice!! I love how the coolant glows green, makes it look really cool in the dark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Dang CP, I will admit it, that looks REALLY nice!! I love how the coolant glows green, makes it look really cool in the dark.



thank you supreme 

the UV lights are awesome.  Make the coolant glow much nicer


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 13, 2009)

I still think you should do some re-positioning. are the fans on the radiator in push or pull?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I still think you should do some re-positioning. are the fans on the radiator in push or pull?



pull.  What repositioning are you talking about?  I can't put the rad any other place, its impossible.  Unless I make a rad box or something.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 13, 2009)

not the radiator the pump. why are they in pull, put them in push.

Edit: never mind you still got your 25mm Slipstreams, when you get the Ultra Kaze's put them in push. you should get some TFC Shrouds too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> not the radiator the pump. why are they in pull, put them in push.
> 
> Edit: never mind you still got your 25mm Slipstreams, when you get the Ultra Kaze's put them in push. you should get some TFC Shrouds too.



gotta see when I can get some better fans.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 13, 2009)

actually you should try them in push anyways.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> actually you should try them in push anyways.



I'll give it a shot tomorrow and i'll keep an eye on temps.  Going to bed now, dead tired.  Thanks for the advise.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey CP looks good. Are those zip- ties I see  I'm waiting for my parts to come in. Hope mine turns out as good as yours.


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2009)

hahhhahaha, impossible.  CP has the prettiest rig I've seen this year   It's just enough of everything and so damn clean.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Hey CP looks good. Are those zip- ties I see  I'm waiting for my parts to come in. Hope mine turns out as good as yours.



yes, but it kinda fruther proves my point. I  had to use brake fluid to lube the tubing to be able to push it into the fitting all the way, its just such a tight fit.  I put ties scared that maybe since I luved the tubing it might pop off.  But just as a precaution at first, I will remove them when I stop being lazy.  when brake fluid dries it sticks really good 



Binge said:


> hahhhahaha, impossible.  CP has the prettiest rig I've seen this year   It's just enough of everything and so damn clean.


Thanks dude, like i've said before, I feel like I really accomplished something, I really am proud of what I have built!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 13, 2009)

can I ask something chicken? How hot do your 4870's get during idle / normal use?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> can I ask something chicken? How hot do your 4870's get during idle / normal use?



now that I am running c/f the top card runs hotter.


top visiontek 4870 idles 52-57ºc depending on room temp

bottom Sapphire 43-48ºc

Load during 3dmark  they max out at low 70's.  During gaming, never go above 60ºc


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> for those subscribed in this thread, and maybe not the others where I posted an update.  Here you go.
> 
> Installed Bitspower 45º angled rotary fittings and shortened my tubing a lot.  Looks hella cleaner, and got some AC Ryan UV lights
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090311/P3092763resized.jpg



Looks awesome CP!!  I've been meaning to shorten up my tubing but I'm waiting for my video card block and heatsink.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Looks awesome CP!!  I've been meaning to shorten up my tubing but I'm waiting for my video card block and heatsink.



Thanks dude.  Actually I'm removing the water cooling on my i7 rig.  Using it on my Phenom II rig.  The i7 is my daily rig, and i've been using it lately at lower clocks 3.5-3.6 GHz low voltage, the temps stay awesome and its still fast as heck!  So I think I will just use a TRUE, and water cool the AMD rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

ok guys need some opinion.  I think that having my rad vertical how I have it mounted currently is screwing up maybe the flow of the pump maybe causing temps to not be as good as they are supposed to be.  What do you guys think if I mount the rad to the bottom of the case and remove the HDD cage.  Giving me the whole bottom of the case to mount the rad????


the rad is a HW Labs GTX480 120.4

Here is my current setup.  any suggestions are considered.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

which way is it going
res-pump-rad-cpu-res

just try push-pull and see if that helps


EDIT* i didnt see that you had the big rad 

thats gonna be difficult because if you put the rad inside a the bottom your going to have some Long weird tubbing which isnt going to help

can you flip the tray ?
and have the cpu sit were the other gpu is
it will give you enough clerance to put the rad on the inside bottom thats how i have mine if you want a pice tell me ill post it in here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> which way is it going
> res-pump-rad-cpu-res
> 
> i actually have my small 120 rad vertical for the 4870x2 and the card idles at 32-34
> ...



thats what I want to figure out.  I think I have enough room is I lay it down on the bottom.  Its a big rad.  I have to remove my HDD cage though to do that.

It goes Res-pump-rad -cpu-res


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

CP i edited my post didnt see you had the bigger rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

post a pic of your setup if you can please.  NOT SURE WHAT YOU MEAN.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

THanks for the pics.  BTW, that looks awesome


and no I can't reverse my tray like that


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 7, 2009)

Heres my setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

hmmm, well I just figured I dont have enough space at the bottom.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2009)

Build the base up and install the rad on the bottom (outside) of the case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Build the base up and install the rad on the bottom (outside) of the case



gotta find some taller feet!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

You need a bigger rad and a smaller case

JK Looks fantastic. I doubt you will have any overheating there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> You need a bigger rad and a smaller case
> 
> JK Looks fantastic. I doubt you will have any overheating there



really nothing I can do.  I will probably do a TJ07 build later down the road, or a Mountain Mods build.  I'll see.  For now can't do anything.  No where else I can place my rad.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mounting the rad horizontal is a good idea, it probably will give better water flow rate.
But what about mounting it on top of the case? After all water run from high to low place. And then move your pump to the cd/dvd mounting place.
I think this will require removing the top of the case, or 2 holes for the tubes...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Mounting the rad horizontal is a good idea, it probably will give better water flow rate.
> But what about mounting it on top of the case? After all water run from high to low place. And then move your pump to the cd/dvd mounting place.
> I think this will require removing the top of the case, or 2 holes for the tubes...



the holes aren't a problem, the thing is mounting it to the top of the case.  Its not a flat surface.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2009)

I crammed that rad into a TJ-07...just barely fits. Looks totally rad (ahahahahhaha) though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I crammed that rad into a TJ-07...just barely fits. Looks totally rad (ahahahahhaha) though.



its about the only case that fits it.  Other than the Moutain MOd cases, but those are custom cases though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

hey CD

to put this rad into a TJ07 you need to customize anything?  What about the PSU, would it fit.  Also the HDD, where did you mount them?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 7, 2009)

wow , what a nice water cooling system nice work my friend , and good idea about big tanker which is much keep water is cool 
and by the way you put too much liquid that's high cost right , or it is not expensive liquid can you tell me what kind liquid you use


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> gotta find some taller feet!



I've seen a mod done by an old friend (soundx98) where he had some sheets of clear plexi/lexan stacked on top of each other.  They had a small spacer between them and they got slightly bigger toward the bottom.  IIRC he also had the base lit up with LEDs.

Anyway, if you did a google search for "soundx98 case mod" you should be able to find it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> wow , what a nice water cooling system nice work my friend , and good idea about big tanker which is much keep water is cool
> and by the way you put too much liquid that's high cost right , or it is not expensive liquid can you tell me what kind liquid you use



THanks. the coolant is thermaltake uv green, however you can use distilled water from any supermarket.  very in expensive


t_ski said:


> I've seen a mod done by an old friend (soundx98) where he had some sheets of clear plexi/lexan stacked on top of each other.  They had a small spacer between them and they got slightly bigger toward the bottom.  IIRC he also had the base lit up with LEDs.
> 
> Anyway, if you did a google search for "soundx98 case mod" you should be able to find it.



thanks, i'll try to look for it


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> THanks. the coolant is thermaltake uv green, however you can use distilled water from any supermarket.  very in expensive
> /QUOTE]
> 
> thanx  my friend , how much cost you this water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > THanks. the coolant is thermaltake uv green, however you can use distilled water from any supermarket.  very in expensive
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

Feser UV blue coolant


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet patty. Only thing I don't like is the red 4870 kinda sticks out. Maybe you could get another sapphire 4870 for cheap since the 4890 is out and transplant the red one to you amd rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Looks pretty sweet patty. Only thing I don't like is the red 4870 kinda sticks out. Maybe you could get another sapphire 4870 for cheap since the 4890 is out and transplant the red one to you amd rig?



or just paint the cover    eh I dont know, maybe when they drop in price I would.  for now its staying like that.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2009)

first , Nicely Done

You can easily make a cover for the GPU (one or both of them) kind of like I did here on one of my sff builds, A yellow one would blend well


----------



## technicks (Apr 11, 2009)

Loving it MK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

looks really good MK, but I have no idea where to start to make a cover


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey CD
> 
> to put this rad into a TJ07 you need to customize anything?  What about the PSU, would it fit.  Also the HDD, where did you mount them?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCwc4IcgZs0

http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc/261576-client-build-log-quakemazer-s-temjin.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

thats awesome bro, looks like that might be the case i'd get.  THanks for the links, im going to check them out now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

I have some updates on the rig.  relocated the pump.  Think it looks a lot cleaner now.  I'll have pics tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

before heading to bed, snapshot of my temps, check out the max!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's the update I promised.  Feser UV blue coolant, and relocated pump:  and a shot of the rad mounted with the radbox and four Scythe S type fans, 110cfm


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't believe you changed the tubes and coolant many time already.
I set up my WC only once, and I felt like, "God, I will never redo all this shit again". Lolz.

Anyway, really nice CP! I wish my rig would look as good as yours.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a labor of love 

Lookin' great CP.  And congrats on 5,000 posts  That's a hell of a PPD (not folding...posts/day)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I can't believe you changed the tubes and coolant many time already.
> I set up my WC only once, and I felt like, "God, I will never redo all this shit again". Lolz.
> 
> Anyway, really nice CP! I wish my rig would look as good as yours.



haha, I can do it very quickly already bro, got the hang of it   and thanks bro, feels good to see everybody react positive about the rig.  Lets me know i've achieved something 



DanishDevil said:


> It's a labor of love
> 
> Lookin' great CP.  And congrats on 5,000 posts  That's a hell of a PPD (not folding...posts/day)



thanks bro and i was inactive like almost a year before I started posting, I average, seriously about 30 posts a day on a good day.  No lie!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 14, 2009)

fucking HUGE radiator!nice job though.


----------



## technicks (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol. I have my setup for a few weeks now and already changed it 3 times.

Looks great Chicken Patty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> fucking HUGE radiator!nice job though.



Thank you, the i7 can use another one though 



technicks said:


> Lol. I have my setup for a few weeks now and already changed it 3 times.
> 
> Looks great Chicken Patty.



haha sounds like me , thanks dude


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2009)

Lookin' nice CP! I really like how the blue turned out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lookin' nice CP! I really like how the blue turned out.



I really love it bro.  Wacha think of the pump relocation. the first of the last bunch of pics has the coolant changed already, but the pump is still in the old spot.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

looking good CP !

Great setup, great temps!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> looking good CP !
> 
> Great setup, great temps!



Thank you!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2009)

hi CP...

Any more pictures for us?!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> hi CP...
> 
> Any more pictures for us?!



sorry dude, but nothing has changed.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2009)

no worries, man!

we can wait!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> no worries, man!
> 
> we can wait!



is there any particular shot you want me to take?


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2009)

a pic of the whole case, open and closed.... from a meter away, lights on and off, front, side, back....would be nice 

hope I am not asking for much!


----------



## vbx (Apr 28, 2009)

So is the radiator in the case or outside the case?  Looks like you moved it?  Where do I go to mix and match parts for a WC setup?  Instead of just getting a kit, I would like piece my own.

And how loud is that setup?  I would like to make a quiet system.  

Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> a pic of the whole case, open and closed.... from a meter away, lights on and off, front, side, back....would be nice
> 
> hope I am not asking for much!



are you serious? 



vbx said:


> So is the radiator in the case or outside the case?  Looks like you moved it?  Where do I go to mix and match parts for a WC setup?  Instead of just getting a kit, I would like piece my own.
> 
> And how loud is that setup?  I would like to make a quiet system.
> 
> Thanks



outside.    For parts go to sidewindercomputers.com   Great store, my favorite personally.  This setup is not too loud but that can easily be fixed by choosing different fans


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 29, 2009)

well... a couple of pics would be nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

new update coming soon 

all panels off...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

part of the update, not done yet, still gotta hook up everything as far as fans and stuff.  No more HDD cage and now dual intake fans, you'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Ok here it is, update done:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

The update consisted of the following.


Removed the HDD cage that was in the lower front of the case.  THis way the front lower intake fan has better flow and flows direclty towards the bottom part (video cards) of the case.

Second, I utilized the HDD cages that have the 120mm fans attached already from the Antec 900 case.  Those are the two LED fans now in the front of the cage.  However I only used one cage which is at the top most part of the case with my HDD mounted.  The other one I only used the fan. (pics coming soon so you understand)

So in reality, I think it looks much cleaner, much much better airflow, total of 3 front intake fans now, two exhaust, one up top, and the rear one.

I am going to work on getting something to cover up the area where the old HDD cage used to be although I did my best to hide the wires, something there to cover up will be nice 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

Wow, CP, that's a sweet looking update! I really like how clean the hdd bay removal was for you. NOw, how much of a drop have you seen with the hdd removed?

Looking good, can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve with the hiding of wires...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wow, CP, that's a sweet looking update! I really like how clean the hdd bay removal was for you. NOw, how much of a drop have you seen with the hdd removed?
> 
> Looking good, can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve with the hiding of wires...



Thank you dude.  I was thinking of getting like a aluminum plate the size of the hole behind where the HDD cage was in the bottom.  Then putting something uv reactive on it, like maybe the intel logo, or i7 inside or something like that.  Nothing too fancy, just something to go with it 

As far as temps, I'll let you know in a bit, I haven't closed the side panel yet.  I'll do that now and report back.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

ahh, aluminum plate. Home Depot sells some nice Aluminum sheets. I was quite surprised at the pricing. Pretty good on that aspect. I used some to hide the pump on my cosmos when I put it in the bottom hdd bay.

You can use side panels!!! Man, I can't wait to have my  new case... then I can close my case! I don't have any side panels on the cosmos... the dang right side problem with the R1000...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ahh, aluminum plate. Home Depot sells some nice Aluminum sheets. I was quite surprised at the pricing. Pretty good on that aspect. I used some to hide the pump on my cosmos when I put it in the bottom hdd bay.
> 
> You can use side panels!!! Man, I can't wait to have my  new case... then I can close my case! I don't have any side panels on the cosmos... the dang right side problem with the R1000...



Yes I have some side panels laying around buahahah 

What problems are you having with your case that the panel doesn't close?  Common problem?


Here is a pic of where the HDD is mounted, you can see it just behind the support bar that runs from front to back by the UV light.  As you see i only used that cage, the bottom one I only utilized the fan out of it and having the whole Antec 900 HDD cage with fan would be useless


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

That is nice looking. Very nice. 

The org. Cosmos case has a flaw in the right side panel. when wiring to hide, or even just to be somewhat easier, you can't really have it go behind the case at all.. the locking won't happen to the side because of wires interfering with the "sound dampening" pad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That is nice looking. Very nice.
> 
> The org. Cosmos case has a flaw in the right side panel. when wiring to hide, or even just to be somewhat easier, you can't really have it go behind the case at all.. the locking won't happen to the side because of wires interfering with the "sound dampening" pad.



gracias gracias.

Well haha, my side panel the one behind the mobo is slightly bowed, but it locks!  I have to apply some pressure and lock the bottom part.  Once that happens I put the thumb screw and lock the top and put thumb screw.  It takes practice, but no worries, I have it down pack!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

lol.. Yeah, I can put the side panel on to.. takes a little force, but it "fits" right in! 

I just really don't care with this case... lol.. the loudest fan is the five on the rad, at 37cfms... the others are i believe 35cfm... something like that.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

here is a comparison pic 

Before






After







Do ya like????


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

dude, what you do? Just Copy, Paste, clean up the paste, and post?!?!? 

I do like the set up! very nice!


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Much better with the cables.. alot cleaner. 

See where part of the main 24pin is sticking inside the 5.25 bays? You should put it *behind* the 5.25 bays.. would help out a tad..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> dude, what you do? Just Copy, Paste, clean up the paste, and post?!?!?
> 
> I do like the set up! very nice!



Thakns, but yes that is what I do, remove the un needed stuff from the paste and just post it 



_jM said:


> Much better with the cables.. alot cleaner.
> 
> See where part of the main 24pin is sticking inside the 5.25 bays? You should put it *behind* the 5.25 bays.. would help out a tad..



I'll work on that tonight and post back with some pics


----------



## N4cot1c (May 10, 2009)

is that feser uv blue premixed? It looks pretty thick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> is that feser uv blue premixed? It looks pretty thick.



yeah it is.


----------



## DaMulta (May 10, 2009)

I don't know how I have missed this thread"I think this thread was made during the time I disappeared"...


That blue is just AMAZING, I'm at a lake of words of how great it looks.It looks like you have some serious business going on inside your box that's for sure.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Im sorry I had to.. But D said.. "serious business"  lolz


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I don't know how I have missed this thread"I think this thread was made during the time I disappeared"...
> 
> 
> That blue is just AMAZING, I'm at a lake of words of how great it looks.It looks like you have some serious business going on inside your box that's for sure.



Thanks bro, the blue is just feser pre mixed uv blue, the tubing is clear, in case you were just wondering.  The UV lights are AC Ryan, they are some kick ass lights dude 



_jM said:


> Im sorry I had to.. But D said.. "serious business"  lolz
> 
> http://downloads.shizo.eu/Crossfire/internet_serious_business.jpg


----------



## tzitzibp (May 10, 2009)

great update, man!
I believe, that removing the HDD cage does make a difference in air flow + it looks a lot more tidy! nice work! the "AFTER" picture is just superb!

btw thanks for the pics of the whole case (outside view). I missed quite a few posts, cause my kid was ill over the last week, and had absolutely no spare time, after work...


----------



## hooj (May 10, 2009)

Give me your rig !!


----------



## icon1 (May 10, 2009)

that premixed feser uv blue looks stunning bro! 
love the pics too..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> great update, man!
> I believe, that removing the HDD cage does make a difference in air flow + it looks a lot more tidy! nice work! the "AFTER" picture is just superb!
> 
> btw thanks for the pics of the whole case (outside view). I missed quite a few posts, cause my kid was ill over the last week, and had absolutely no spare time, after work...


Thanks dude, I do think it looks much much cleaner than before.  Sorry to hear about your kid bro, hope hes better!     so how do you think the case looks overall?




hooj said:


> Give me your rig !!



"borat voice"   nottttttttttttt 



icon1 said:


> that premixed feser uv blue looks stunning bro!
> love the pics too..



I agree, I was amazed to be honest


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

nothing to do with cooling, but I had to remove my top video card for cleaning so while I was at it, I swapped them around and mounted them slots 1 and 2, instead of 1 and 3 like in the pictures a few posts back. Here is the result, looks better and now the little display on the mobo shows again.  Its displays temps while in windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

This is why I had to take one of my video cards out for cleaning.  Idling at 97ºc!


----------



## stefanels (May 10, 2009)

It's that the Himalaya of videocards dust?


----------



## tzitzibp (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is why I had to take one of my video cards out for cleaning.  Idling at 97ºc!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/P5102951resized.jpg



save some samples... for the lab! It might be a new micro organism growing there...

anyway, my kid is doing good, now! thanks, man!

as for your rig... I must say I really like Armor+ cases (I own one and build a couple) and I love what you did with the fans on the front. One question, though.... is the fan at the bottom an led fan as well? if not, then I think you should replace it and have all three the same...it will look better and kick a**!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

stefanels said:


> It's that the Himalaya of videocards dust?



Im afraid to say, I think it is 



tzitzibp said:


> save some samples... for the lab! It might be a new micro organism growing there...
> 
> anyway, my kid is doing good, now! thanks, man!
> 
> ...




The bottom fan no, however and LED fan there will barely be seen from the front.  You'll see the light from the LED but it wont be as bright so I think its just better to have those two only.  What do you think?


----------



## _jM (May 11, 2009)

LOL CP.. looks like you've been vacuuming the floor with that video card!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

_jM said:


> LOL CP.. looks like you've been vacuuming the floor with that video card!





haha bro my house is a dust collector, I dont know why I havew to do this every couple of months bro, and wasting money on w/c the cards does not justify.  Ill clean them here and there


----------



## Cold Storm (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, I can go with you on that CP! I rather wc my chip then touch the cards.. Not worth it if you can do the stuff with the stock cooling.. what 20mbs more when water cooled, and maybe a oc that stays 24/7... Low end cards, I  can see doing oc 24/7... But a high end card... There isn't any point.. stock runs it all!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2009)

CP, how's that EVGA board, I'm still on the fence about building a Core i7 or a Phenom 2. I've looked at all the X58 boards and the layouts seem to not be good enough for additon of a sound card, Im looking at choices of EVGA, MSI, DFI for a X58 Motherboard, for the Phenom 2 I'm looking at MSI for the board, and it seems MSI for the Phenom 2 has a better layout for addition of a sound card than the X58 boards for Core i7.

The other thing is im going to be air cooling and need a case with atleast 8.5" Width to fit in a TRIFX_14 or TRUE120 cooler.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 11, 2009)

The GIGA UD5 X58 has PCI-e 1x and 4x above pci-e 16x, and a pci right under the 2nd pci-e 16x, there is no reason you can't put a sound card in there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I can go with you on that CP! I rather wc my chip then touch the cards.. Not worth it if you can do the stuff with the stock cooling.. what 20mbs more when water cooled, and maybe a oc that stays 24/7... Low end cards, I  can see doing oc 24/7... But a high end card... There isn't any point.. stock runs it all!



yeah bro, I run my 4870's all stock.  I just have the fans at 35%.  That is quiet and good enough to keep them nice and cool 



eidairaman1 said:


> CP, how's that EVGA board, I'm still on the fence about building a Core i7 or a Phenom 2. I've looked at all the X58 boards and the layouts seem to not be good enough for additon of a sound card, Im looking at choices of EVGA, MSI, DFI for a X58 Motherboard, for the Phenom 2 I'm looking at MSI for the board, and it seems MSI for the Phenom 2 has a better layout for addition of a sound card than the X58 boards for Core i7.
> 
> The other thing is im going to be air cooling and need a case with atleast 8.5" Width to fit in a TRIFX_14 or TRUE120 cooler.



Bro the Phenom II is showing to be a great option specially since AMD systems are cheaper to build.  However going high end on an AMD system will still be as almost as much.  Honestly I had a Phenom II, and even if the new Phenom II 955 is showing huge improvements I still think the i7 is a beast and really am happy with the rig.  

Now my board not a crowd favorite but since im the only one I think that has one in this thread, I tell you that the board is really good.  I'll say again, BIOS is great, easy to use.  The board has really nice features/utilities and can take c/f with a sound card as well, I don't see that as an issue at all


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2009)

CP bear in mind im thinking of HT_Omega, BGears or Auzentech for sound, Im not going with creative labs again due to dismal driver support across their lineup. I mean Motherboards im looking at EVGA, MSI and DFI.

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=132-BL-E758-A1&family=Motherboard Family
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=132-BL-E758-TR&family=Motherboard Family

Ive always known EVGA to be behind SLI etc, but can you tell me what the diff is other than price between these 2 boards

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=170

MSI have quite a few and whats the diff between the SLI and the boards that dont say SLI, when I thought X58 supported SLI regardless unless if the diff is the NF 200 SPP/MCP? These look like Abit boards as of color scheme.

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

Easily the only board for DFI because i heard the DK x58 was having problems Bios Wise, yet the DK and the UT look the same color wise it seems.

AMD Phenom 2

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171&prod_no=1740

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3005


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> CP bear in mind im thinking of HT_Omega, BGears or Auzentech for sound, Im not going with creative labs again due to dismal driver support across their lineup.



I'm not familiar with sound cards as you see I don't even have one   Are they bigger than the usual, why did you specify them?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2009)

Well Look at previous post for motherboard choices for both Core i7 and Phenom 2, I provided links to the sound cards below. My PC case will have to have atleast 8.5" Width to it to support massive Air coolers.

Im looking at great overclocking and layout for plug in of a Sound card

(few are PCI Express 1x and others are PCI- better driver support than CL apparently)
http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/cards.php

(Claro + Halo and Halo XT have same DSP but the XT has an extension board)
http://www.htomega.com/clarohalo.html

(The only Card Blue Gears has)
http://www.bgears.com/b-enspirer.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

Well the difference between both EVGA mobos is the warranty I believe.  THe cheaper one is 2 years, mine the A1 which is the more expensive one has lifetime warranty.

My rig I have c/f'ed 4870's in the first 2 PCIE slots.  You can still use the 3rd slot for a sound card, or the lower PCI slot as well.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2009)

its such a tough choice, as I Know Core i7 is obviously faster but the Phenom 2 is a little less power hungry so I've heard and I believe over all cheaper to build. Ive provided the best boards at least for what I'm looking at, and I Refuse to run anything Asus related due to bad past experience with them.

I'm really thinking of possibly going with a D0 Ci7XE when they arrive but that price tag will be rough at 1000+ USD.

The X3 BE and 955 BE are looking pretty good for choices.

Too many decisions.

Id build both if I had the room to but I don't. I'm waiting for a non ref 4890 I hope to be driving a NEC/Samsung Monitor that has a Resolution of 1920x1200 or higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> its such a tough choice, as I Know Core i7 is obviously faster but the Phenom 2 is a little less power hungry so I've heard and I believe over all cheaper to build. Ive provided the best boards at least for what I'm looking at, and I Refuse to run anything Asus related due to bad past experience with them.
> 
> I'm really thinking of possibly going with a D0 Ci7XE when they arrive but that price tag will be rough at 1000+ USD.
> 
> ...



I dont know what to tell you bro, I mean they are both great choices between the i7 and the Phenom II 955.  If you got the extra money I personally say go i7.  If you dont a 955 build will be somewhat cheaper and you'll be super happy.  Trust me!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2009)

perhaps once i get the room to i will have both built but the EVGA board is looking to be a really good choice especially with a Limited Lifetime warranty that most other makers don't have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> perhaps once i get the room to i will have both built but the EVGA board is looking to be a really good choice especially with a Limited Lifetime warranty that most other makers don't have.



yes, thank god I haven't had to use it, but I heard EVGA's limited lifetime warranty is very very good.  THis board has been solid since day one.  First BIOS had a couple of glitches, but with the later ones it all got fixed.  I just really love this board I don't know what else to tell you!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2009)

Ok here is the setup so far, atleast in the fall

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=132-BL-E758-A1&family=Motherboard Family

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-975xe_2.html#sect0

http://www.geil.com.tw/products/showSpec/id/170

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150368

http://www.htomega.com/clarohalo_xt.html

http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/p...d=172&osCsid=a1e16f8db83b05fab26860a2c13100e7

http://www.hitachigst.com/portal/site/en/menuitem.06d8ccb10579a6bb10441762eac4f0a0/
(not using SSD anytime soon- Probably a Couple of these in Raid)

Only thing Im missing is a Case, which will need to be 8.5" or Greater in Width as I will be Aircooling this monster using a TRIFX-14.


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok here is the setup so far, atleast in the fall
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=132-BL-E758-A1&family=Motherboard Family
> 
> ...



personally I would get a lesser PSU, you dont need that much power for the items you have listed. If you get a corsair HX850 and drop down to the i7 965.. use the extra cash for the EVGA Classified board and be set.. Other than that.. If your looking for a great case with plenty of room, I would look into the Cooler Master Cosmos series.. the HAF, and the ANTEC 1200 for full towers. For a mid tower I would look into getting the Silverstone FT01-BW: excelent mid tower, high quality build, black interior.. I just got to see one in person.. I like FT01-BW so much I almost want one myself! But none the less Im quite happy with my Cosmos S


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok here is the setup so far, atleast in the fall
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=132-BL-E758-A1&family=Motherboard Family
> 
> ...




I like the setup alot, but let me ask you.  are you buying the 975??  WHy not just get a 920?   Also  that sound card looks crazy bro!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2009)

This will be in the fall i start building, 975 should be out then, I might aswell go all out with the CPU, like my Laptop back in 2004 (Pentium 4 3.4 EE Gallatin=1000 USD - Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty,i would really consider changing them barbs if you have'nt already.They are the same as the ones i was using,and when i stripped my loop to re jig it,them barb had all corrosion on them,especially around the threads.The chrome coating *WILL* corrode off them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2009)

yup, plating doesnt always work, best to stick with a polished solid metal, plating is for looks mainly and sometimes doesnt last forever.


----------

